# Baby Pigeon Feet Curling Inwards



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi,

My daughter brough a baby pigeon home as it had fallen from the nest and a black bird was keen to attack it.
It is now 20 days old.
First week the baby was walking absolute fine,
But from the second week the baby pigeon's feet have started curling inwards. 
It eats well and is active. Due to curled feet it flutter's the wings very less to practise flying.
I took it to a vet paying 39 pounds consulation fees but they said they were unsure and would only suggest to put him to sleep (wild is no busines for them).

We have a perch for him now and is being fed through syringe.

Note: the pigeon is absolutely fine and active otherwise.

Please help.

Thanks
San


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, could you post a photo of the foot please? He could suffer from a vitamins deficiency.

It would be helpful to find a complete vitamin supplement (vitamins, trace elements and amino acids) having between its constituents vitamins B, biotin, folic acid and manganese. He also needs calcium (vit D3 is needed to absorb the calcium he gets).

I'm sorry for the vet 😩..Unfortunately many vets don't have experience with pigeons or don't want to treat them...

You could start to put a large mix of seed of different size in a bowl (or in a flower pot saucer) and leave it always available. I use to buy pigeon/dove mix of differents brands and add legumes like small lentils, mung beans and peas. I also add a mixture for canary enriched with dehydrated fruits.

To encourage him to look inside the bowl and gradually start pecking at seed you could tap your finger inside it imitating the sound of a bird who is picking up seed. Sometimes it helps. 

Can he drink on his own? If not, you could teach him it gently dipping his beak in water (not over the nostrils).


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply. He is such a lovely bird and behaves just like a small baby. 
Please see the attached pictures.
He is growing very well though and we hope that he can fly soon.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

What are you feeding him? Vitamin B2 deficiency causes curled toe paralysis in chickens.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bootface said:


> What are you feeding him? Vitamin B2 deficiency causes curled toe paralysis in chickens.


Yes it does, and also in pigeons. That is what I was going to ask also. What are you feeding him? 
What does the other foot look like when he is standing on it?
He needs vitamins, and calcium/D3, and may now need the foot taped into a little shoe to get it going as it should be.
Looks like a Woodie. Where are you located?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...curled toes are a symptom of vitamin B2 deficiency in birds.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, he is really lovely.

I have a pigeon, Bruna, who has a curled foot (you can see her in the pic: unfortunately, we rescued her when she was an adult - she was poisoned and had canker - so there was nothing to do for her foot). 

As I said earlier it would be really helpful to find a complete vitamin supplement (vitamins, trace elements and amino acids).

Just to get you an idea something similar to Omni-Vit Oropharma would be ok.

Analytical constituents

Nutritional additives 

Vitamin A 3.000.000 IU/kg 

Vitamin D3 220.000 IU/kg 

Vitamin E 7.700 mg/kg 

Vitamin C 13.000 mg/kg 

Vitamin K3 650 mg/kg
D-pantothenate calcium 2.400 mg/kg 

Vitamin B1 900 mg/kg 

Vitamin B2 3.500 mg/kg 

Vitamin B6 1.300 mg/kg 

Vitamin B12 6 mg/kg 

Niacin 17.500 mg/kg
Biotin 33 mg/kg 

Folic acid 330 mg/kg 

L-lysine 15.000 mg/kg 

DL-methionine 20.000 mg/kg 

E1 - Iron (iron sulphate monohydrate) 2.500 mg/kg 

E2 - Iodine (calcium iodate, anhydrous) 100 mg/kg

E4 - Copper (copper (II) sulphate pentahydrate) 500 mg/kg 

E5 - Manganese (manganese sulphate monohydrate) 5.000 mg/kg 

E6 - Zinc (zinc sulphate monohydrate) 4.500 mg/kg

It contains between its constituents:

- vitamins B: yes, a lack of vit B2 (riboflavin) causes curled toes, paralysis of the legs; a lack of vit B6 could cause a delay in the growth and one of vit B1 could cause paralysis of legs. I just want to add that vitamins B have interrelated functions so a deficiency in one could cause others not to be fully effective.

- vit D3 (needed to absorb the calcium);

- manganese and folic acid (the vet told me that a lack of them could cause problems like malformations of foot/leg in young birds and delay in the growth), etc.

What are you feeding him? You can put the supplement in his drinking water or in his baby bird formula if you are feeding him it.

You can find calcium supplement for drinking water.

A shoe could be maybe helpful; as I have never made one I can't help you with it, I'm sorry.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi 

I am feeding some food I bought from the vets which has all supplements they claim. But I also give him normal bird food, porridge and wheatabix which he loves a lot to eat.
But this is in addition to the supplementary food the vet recommended.

However, I will buy the supplements that everyone is suggesting here.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Yes it does, and also in pigeons. That is what I was going to ask also. What are you feeding him?
> What does the other foot look like when he is standing on it?
> He needs vitamins, and calcium/D3, and may now need the foot taped into a little shoe to get it going as it should be.
> Looks like a Woodie. Where are you located?


I will now focus more on the vitamins and calcium and sunlight.
The other food is fine. 
I live in UK in Leeds.

We found him in a nearby park. He was brought down from the nest by a black bird which was trying to kill him.

I really don’t know about taping the foot or making a shoe. Where can I buy the shoe?


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Your pigeon is so lovely.
I will take food seriously and give him supplements properly.
Thanks for the lovely reply and I will try and follow that.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

All,

My baby pigeon took his first flight today.
When feeding we tried to keep food slightly away so that he can learn to go to it and today he took a big leap and flew to the food. Just missed landing into it fortunately.

Is anyone from UK
Around Leeds ?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks, you are really kind.

Thanks for helping him, he is a lucky bird! Maybe the black bird was a crow.

I'm sure someone will soon explain you how to make a shoe/ tape the foot. Unfortunately, as I said earlier, I can't help you 😞, I'm really sorry. 

I live in Italy/France...I read here on PT about a pigeon protection group in UK, I found it in a thread:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


I found in the same thread the website:


http://pigeonrescueteam.blogspot.com/p/what-we-do.html

The vet gave you a baby bird formula? It's a good thing that he flew to the food: it means that he has a good appetite and that he looks for it 😊. Start to leave the seed always available and try the "finger method", you could also sprinkle some seed around him. Of course, he needs time to learn to eat by himself, each baby learns to eat at a different moment.

Focus on sunlight is good, this way he can get vit D3 from the sun. If you put his cage outside (on a balcony, etc) think to protect him against mosquitos (they could carry pox virus), pigeon flies, etc. You could cover the cage with a mosquito net. You could also spray his cage with a spray against mites, lice, fleas.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Colombina said:


> Thanks, you are really kind.
> 
> Thanks for helping him, he is a lucky bird! Maybe the black bird was a crow.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for the lovely reply.

You would love to see his progress.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did you get the vitamins and calcium supplement?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the beautiful photos 😊, glad to see his progress. He is really lovely and sweet.

Have you found the vitamin and calcium supplements?

You could give him some probiotics too, they would be helpful in weaning period; just to get you an idea: Oropharma Proby-Zime. It contains probiotics (the good bacteria which are present in intestine and crop) and digestive enzymes.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Colombina said:


> Thanks for the beautiful photos 😊, glad to see his progress. He is really lovely and sweet.
> 
> Have you found the vitamin and calcium supplements?
> 
> You could give him some probiotics too, they would be helpful in weaning period; just to get you an idea: Oropharma Proby-Zime. It contains probiotics (the good bacteria which are present in intestine and crop) and digestive enzymes.


Hi there,

I am using this food right now. See attached picture, I think it has the needed components. I also give him porridge / wheatabix along with seeds and the food shown in the picture. But have ordered omni-vit oropharma from vetsend.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Did you get the vitamins and calcium supplement?


Hi Jay,

Yes see post above. I have managed to get some and orderered another one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The food doesn't contain what he needs. He needs vitamins with the B vitamins in them. Also calcium/D3.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, the Omni-Vit Oropharma is perfect, it contains, as I said earlier, vitamins B, vit D3, etc. Start giving it as soon as you get it from vetsend.

As calcium supplement I use Calci-Lux Oropharma, you could look for it too. t's good for prevention and treatment of calcium deficiencies, you can put it in his drinking water or in his formula.

I have never seen here the intensive care food you bought so I don't know it. I read that it contains vit D3, some calcium and manganese but he absolutely needs the vitamin supplement you ordered and a good calcium supplement.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Ok good stuff I will give him the Omni Vit. How many times should I give this?


----------



## Wildlyfe (Apr 21, 2018)

Emeraid is not intended as a long term diet. It is a short term intensive care diet for ill or compromised animals. Roudybush makes a squab diet that would be much better. They have squab, and Formula 3 that is for older babies. I have also used a blender to grind up a regular pigeon seed mix into a flour for making into gruel for the older babies. 

You can order the Roudybush online. Amazon has it.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Wildlyfe said:


> Emeraid is not intended as a long term diet. It is a short term intensive care diet for ill or compromised animals. Roudybush makes a squab diet that would be much better. They have squab, and Formula 3 that is for older babies. I have also used a blender to grind up a regular pigeon seed mix into a flour for making into gruel for the older babies.
> 
> You can order the Roudybush online. Amazon has it.


Hi,

What is Emeraid? Do you not recommend Omni-Vit Oropharma?

So I have now got Omni-Vit Oropharma, which I was planning to mix with food and give it as prescribed. Will that be ok? How many times should this be fed?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Emeraid is the food you bought. As it is an intensive care diet (as I said earlier, I don't know it but I read on the photo you posted "Intensive care nutrition for debilitated omnivores") and so a short term diet Wildlyfe suggested you to feed a different product.

The Omni-Vit is a complete vitamin supplement (vitamins, trace elements and trace elements) that you should add to the drinking water or to the food.

This is the product presentation from Oropharma website:

"Complementary feed for birds. Oropharma Omni-Vit is a balanced blend of vitamins, amino acids and trace elements. This dietary supplement is administrated for optimal condition, better breeding results, optimal development of the chicks and in conditions of weakness or stress. Omni-Vit helps in cases of decreased resistance due to infection. Vitamins, amino acids and trace elements are dietary components that are essential for a good metabolism. With heavy exertion, illness or during growth the supply of these essential components via the food may be insufficient and then this
product is recommended. Omni-Vit contains only vitamins, amino acids and trace elements with a high biological availability, which ensure an optimal development of proteins in the body, essential for good breeding and condition.

Directions for use

1 level measure (= 1 g) of Omni-Vit per 250 ml drinking water or per 100 g Orlux soft food or eggfood.
Throughout the entire year to maintain an optimal condition: once a week. 
During the breeding period: twice a week. 
When recovering after illness: for 5 consecutive days. 
After vaccination: for 3 consecutive days".

I would start to give it for 5 consecutive days (or even a week, the vet told me that in some situations it is possible to extend the vitamins treatment period).


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Colombina said:


> Emeraid is the food you bought. As it is an intensive care diet (as I said earlier, I don't know it but I read on the photo you posted "Intensive care nutrition for debilitated omnivores") and so a short term diet Wildlyfe suggested you to feed a different product.
> 
> The Omni-Vit is a complete vitamin supplement (vitamins, trace elements and trace elements) that you should add to the drinking water or to the food.
> 
> ...


Ok thank you very much. You seem to be a heavy lover of birds. Do you live in Italy?
My pigeon is currently 17 days old approximately and has started developing good feathers. We are teaching him to find and eat food and also learning to flutter wings and take small leaps.

We are hoping that it is able to fly and move out in few weeks.

The omni vit arrives tomorrow and I will post the picture.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, I love them so much 😊.

I'm Italian but I spend some time in France too.

Have you found a way to make a shoe? Have you tried to contact the UK pigeon protection group?

Do you think to release him?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I forgot...have you started the Omni-Vit?


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Colombina said:


> Yes, I love them so much 😊.
> 
> I'm Italian but I spend some time in France too.
> 
> ...



Yes we are hoping he can fly soon. He is not injured but growing soon. Yes I have started the omni vet yesterday. 1 gram per 100 g of food, once a day initially for a week and then I am going to ease it to twice a week until he flys.

See the photo of omni vet with the bird.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Colombina said:


> I forgot...have you started the Omni-Vit?


And I haven’t asked anyone for the shoe because the foot fortunately is getting better. It’s much better than before, he has started walking a lot and has also started taking very small flights in the house.

Couple of days ago, we left him in a box on the window, as we do usually, to get sunlight. When we came back, he flew to our bed and was sitting very coolly. We all were so happy seeing him.

This morning when I went to have a shower, he walked to the other room where the kids were sleeping.

He behaves so much like a human and a child, in the morning he walks to the side of the bed where my wife sleeps and looks up and squeaks to wake her up.
He continuously peks the floor when he is hungry to indicate that he needs food.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Lol he seems really interested to the Omni-Vit 😂.

Seriously, the foot looks much better than before, it's a great news 😊. My pigeon Bruna has a good and happy life but she is however a disabled pigeon and so has some difficulties: she can't perch, she limps, sometimes she falls off from her shelf, etc.

He seems really sweet and smart too. 
He is really cute, is he a wood pigeon? I have never seen them (except in photos). 

You can find on PT some threads about releasing a wood pigeon, this is just one of them:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/w...od-pigeons-uk-74031.html#/topics/74031?page=1

Anyway, before releasing him you have to consider some things.

As you rescued him when he was just a baby, he doesn't know how to survive outdoor: where and how to find food, water and a shelter, how to escape from predators, etc.
I read that it would be better to release him when he will be about 2/3 months old. You absolutely need to be sure that the foot is perfectly ok and that he has developed excellent flying skills. Of course, you also need to be sure that he can eat by himself seed of different size.

You said that you use to put him on the window to get sunlight: are there wood pigeons flying outside near your home? You could opt for a soft release: you could keep him in a safe cage/aviary (be careful to predators) on a balcony, window (or in your garden if you have it) for some weeks. This way he could observe the other pigeons and all the surroundings. Then you could open the cage and see what happens. Maybe he will leave and come back just for food/water (could you leave food/water somewhere?).

Is the park where you rescued him safe? Does it offer a source of water (like a drinking fountain)? Do the birds find food there?
If so, as alternative, you could bring him there closed in a pet carrier (go there for some days) and let him observe the other woodies/birds and the surroundings from the carrier. Then open it (maybe near his nest) and see if he goes out and flies to the other birds or if he flies on your shoulders/head...I read that rescued baby woodies imprint quickly (you said that he behaves so much like a human and child)
and become too trusting (that could be dangerous in case he will meet and trust the wrong person...).

I think this is the best you can do if you want to release him; unfortunately you can't protect him against illnesses, traffic, predators (yesterday we rescued an adult dove badly attacked by a predator, probably a seagull. Today I brought her to my vet because she needed stitches. Now I have to care about her, she needs antibiotics, etc. Hope she survives...), bad people, etc.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I forgot...it would be better to release him in a sunny morning.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi,

You’re a star honestly and not many people have the kind heart like you do.

Yes I’m fully aware that he has to get the skills to protect himself ( I don’t know if it’s a he or she 😀). We keep in at the window all the time, and take him out in the garden and keep with us so that he can watch other birds and adapt their habits. I never leave him alone in the garden and watch out for other birds and cats. I can’t leave him in the open anytime as cats might attack. I think he is a wood pigeon.

I will have to wait and make a decision. We all are flying to India in 4 weeks so I’m worried what will happen.

Very sorry about your pigeon. I hope he gets better, but believe me they are so loving.

I will definitely have to think about what to do when I go.

BTW, at night when he is fed and after he is full and doesn’t want more, he immediately turns his back and walks to his box and jumps inside to go to sleep. I wish I could post a video here. He won’t do this in the day time.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks, you are really kind 😊. I'm glad that I could help.

I think you are doing an excellent job with him (or her 😀 ). When you take him out in the garden, just remember to keep him in a carrier because he could suddenly feel the instinct to fly and maybe land in a dangerous place (like a street while a car is coming) or in place (like a roof) where you can't take him back. 

How long will you stay in India?
Yes, I understand your concern...in case he is not ready, do you know someone (a friend, a relative, etc) who could take care of him? 

Anyway, let's see how he is doing. Talk to your family and make a decision all together.

It's a pity you couldn't post a video here (once I tried but I really didn't know how to do), I'd like to see him saying goodnight and jumping inside his box 😴😴 ...

Yes, I agree, birds are so loving. Some of my birds are really really sweet and friendly. 

The dove we rescued last Monday is still alive, she is really bad (she has almost been eaten alive by a seagull: she has bad injuries everywhere except of head, legs and wings and had dangerous holes in her crop), I'm really worried 😧 but, at least, she seems a fighter...you can see her in the pic.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

To be honest the bird in the picture looks very alive and seems will survive long.
You are right I have to be careful when taking him in the garden because few days back he took at big flight on to the grass and we were scared. We are being more careful now.

I will be away for 3 weeks but I'm confident that he will fly before that if not then I will have to find a rescue centre. My pigeon is not injured but just a growing baby and hopefully should fly soon.

His new drama,
He does not like sleeping in a seperate room downstairs and likes to sleep in our bedroom.
He gets up quite early before us but waits for one of us to wake up.
If he hears us moving them he immediately jumps down his box and starts squeeking asking us to give food and take him down near the door where he can watch the outside world.

Important question.
What should I feed him now as he is grown up? We feed him bird seeds and he is happy eating them. He loves wheatabix as well 
I had started feeding him just a pinch (less than 1g) of Omnivore but he kept pooing all day so we now give him after 4 days.


How is your pigeon now?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why would you feed him omnivore? They eat seed and grains. Even if he can fly, without doing a soft release, if you just put him out and are not there to leave food and water outside for him where he knows where it is, then he won't survive. He has no idea of how to live wild. His parents would have taught him what he needs to know, and without that he will just starve out there.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Why would you feed him omnivore? They eat seed and grains. Even if he can fly, without doing a soft release, if you just put him out and are not there to leave food and water outside for him where he knows where it is, then he won't survive. He has no idea of how to live wild. His parents would have taught him what he needs to know, and without that he will just starve out there.


I thought Onmivore had the vitamins and supplements that he needed along with the food (we are feeding him seeds and grains). We take him out in the garden and leave food out on the grass to train him to eat outside. If you have more suggestions on how we can train him to survive outside then please let me know.


----------



## yokietoks (Jun 15, 2018)

yokietoks said:


> I thought Onmivore had the vitamins and supplements that he needed along with the food (we are feeding him seeds and grains). We take him out in the garden and leave food out on the grass to train him to eat outside. If you have more suggestions on how we can train him to survive outside then please let me know.


Sorry I meant Omni-Vit


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That won't teach him how to survive in the wild. When a bird is raised by humans, then you can't teach him what the parents and flock would have. That's the problem with human raising them. They have never learned what they need to survive. Some people take time and slowly introduce them into a wild flock, which does take time, and then eventually let them go with them, and then hope for the best. Others sometimes just keep them outside, and let them get used to it in a safe enclosure and aviary. Then they eventually release them, but still keep leaving food and water in the aviary for him so that he can come back and get fed for as long as he needs that. That will at least give him a chance, even if a slim one. A lone pigeon is usually picked off by a predator. So his chances aren't great anyway. He needs to be part of a flock in order to have any chance at all. The best thing would be for him to go to someone who keeps other pigeons.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

FOOD

Can he eat on his own? Give him a large mix of seed: I use to buy pigeon/dove mixes of different brands, mix them each other and add dry legumes (you can easily find them at supermarket) like peas, small lentils and mung beans. I also give to my birds a mixture for canary containing dehydrated fruits: they love it so much 😍. It's important to give him a large mix of seed because he needs to learn to eat seed of different size and form. Just sometimes you can give him a small piece of biscuit (a genuine one so something without chocolate, marmalade, etc): my birds love biscuits! You know, he needs to learn that there are various kinds of food to look for if you want to release him.
Sorry for the question but I'm curious...what is wheatabix? 
You can give the Omni-Vit once a week as suggested by Oropharma (is the foot doing well?). 
You could give him cuttlebone, it's a source of calcium: cut it in small pieces with scissors (don't break it up with your fingers) and leave it always available in a separate bowl. If he doesn't eat it on his own you could hand feed some pieces of it (not the ones with sharp edges).


RELEASE


As I told you earlier and as Jay explained in clear and unequivocal terms, he doesn't know how to survive outdoor so, even if he is not injured, it's not so easy to release him. As I said, you have to consider that life outside is really hard for every birds (predators - just think about my dove - , illnesses, traffic, bad people, food/water research, etc) and that he doesn't know the real world...
This is why I explained you the best options about its release asking you informations about your home/garden (if there are other woodies, if you can leave him food/water) and about the park where you rescued him (if it's safe, if there is a water source, if birds find food there). If you remember, I even told you that unfortunately you can't protect him against the dangers of the outdoor life and that a human imprinted bird could be in danger if he meet and trust the wrong person.
Look for someone who wants to adopt him would be great (you could try to contact the UK pigeon protection group and post a message in the adoption section of the forum). If you know someone who could take care of him while you are in India, you could think about adopting him 😊!

Anyway, last Saturday I went to see a park here in the city where there are animals and I've got an idea (in case you decide to opt for a soft release in your garden). It's just an idea, I don't know if it can work...
Have you ever seen a chicken feeder? I saw in that park pigeons eating from it (see the pics) and so I was thinking...you could buy a plastic chicken feeder. Here in France they are easy to find: I saw them in some pet shops, garden centres, do-it-yourself stores, etc. They are cheap, just to get you an idea: 

https://www.animalis.com/nourrisseur-plastique-economique-5-kg.html

You need to get him used to it: you could start to put it inside your home then move it in your garden in a discret place: he needs to understand that it contains food and learn to eat from it. He could eat from it while you all are in India. Does your garden offer a source of water? Maybe a small drinking fountain? You can find also chicken water feeder but, as you will stay away for 3 weeks, I don't think you can use it.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for asking about my dove. Yesterday I took her to my vet. The wounds have slowly started to heal and the feathers to grow back, the vet said she needs about 2 months to recover. She is active and eat on her own.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, yesterday I went to the garden centre to buy seed for my birds. 

Just to get you an idea I took a photo of pigeons drinking feeders.

I forgot to tell you that chicken feeders have different size, I took a photo of a big one.


----------

